# babies do well :)



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

They were bron on the 16th and they are so beautiful all satins. i have 5 beautiful whites 3 blue in different shades light and dark 1 brown. one of the blues looks siamese but iknow the points dont come in for like another 2 or so weeks but his nose is darker then his body. Its a nice litter of all self colors. And as i am wrighting this i noticed that one of the blues has white like a agouti but less i just noticed it, it look so cool. Natural highlights lol. Oh and they all have curly hair cause i mated my satin albino female to my satin rex blue male.

Tell me what you guys think>???


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Cant see any pics ?


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

lol i can't find my phone right now but when my mom gets out of work i will post them. Trust me they are beautiful


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

here is a pic of the nest




































As you can see the middle baby is a different color then the other 2









I absolutely love this baby my first chocolate









And just a albino rex baby









They are all so beautiful and i just love this litter like i do all


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They all look well and lovely to me.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

One of the ones i thought was white looks kinda tan but it has red eyes so i think i will have to wait till they get older. And you know what sucks i beleive there is only one female out of this litter and my other litters there is only like 2 females out of 14 so disapointing


----------

